# Good recipes for "mush" diet?



## 22597 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've just had a flare-up in which my digestive system becomes hypersensitive and highly reactive to anything solid. The last time this happened I went on a mush diet of oatmeal, bananas, applesauce and scrambled egg whites, which calmed down my intestines but did not give me enough energy throughout the day. So I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this kind of flare-up, and if so, can you recommend any good "mush" foods and recipes? Purees, for example? I especially have trouble getting enough protein and veggies.Here's one puree recipe I've recently created:Tofu Veggie PureeMakes about 3-4 servings.Ingredients: 1 cup tofu, cubed and steamed1 cup sliced carrots, steamed1/2 cup frozen green peas, cooked1/3 cup low-sodium vegetable or chicken broth1/2 teaspoon ground cumin (optional, to add flavor)Pour broth and then solid ingredients into a blender. Puree until smooth. If desired, stir in the cumin for added flavor. Serving suggestion: Good with plain boiled pasta, such as elbow macaroni.


----------



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

Alyson H. said:


> I've just had a flare-up in which my digestive system becomes hypersensitive and highly reactive to anything solid. The last time this happened I went on a mush diet of oatmeal, bananas, applesauce and scrambled egg whites, which calmed down my intestines but did not give me enough energy throughout the day. So I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this kind of flare-up, and if so, can you recommend any good "mush" foods and recipes? Purees, for example? I especially have trouble getting enough protein and veggies.Here's one puree recipe I've recently created:Tofu Veggie PureeMakes about 3-4 servings.Ingredients: 1 cup tofu, cubed and steamed1 cup sliced carrots, steamed1/2 cup frozen green peas, cooked1/3 cup low-sodium vegetable or chicken broth1/2 teaspoon ground cumin (optional, to add flavor)Pour broth and then solid ingredients into a blender. Puree until smooth. If desired, stir in the cumin for added flavor. Serving suggestion: Good with plain boiled pasta, such as elbow macaroni.


am the samelive on mush food i like carrots sweed and tuna in blended with beetrot nice you no


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Alyson H. said:


> I've just had a flare-up in which my digestive system becomes hypersensitive and highly reactive to anything solid. The last time this happened I went on a mush diet of oatmeal, bananas, applesauce and scrambled egg whites, which calmed down my intestines but did not give me enough energy throughout the day. So I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this kind of flare-up, and if so, can you recommend any good "mush" foods and recipes? Purees, for example? I especially have trouble getting enough protein and veggies.Here's one puree recipe I've recently created:Tofu Veggie PureeMakes about 3-4 servings.Ingredients: 1 cup tofu, cubed and steamed1 cup sliced carrots, steamed1/2 cup frozen green peas, cooked1/3 cup low-sodium vegetable or chicken broth1/2 teaspoon ground cumin (optional, to add flavor)Pour broth and then solid ingredients into a blender. Puree until smooth. If desired, stir in the cumin for added flavor. Serving suggestion: Good with plain boiled pasta, such as elbow macaroni.


Thanks for the great recipe. Always looking for new ones.


----------

